# Kellerwald Marathon



## HansH (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

kann hier jemand noch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in Gilserberg empfehlen ? Kenne bis jetzt nur den Landgasthof Steller, der leider keine Zimmer mehr frei hat...

MfG
Hans


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Januar 2005)

grundschule mit 5-sterne- klassenzimmer!  
tafel, stühle, tische- alles vorhanden!
hab dort letztes jahr geschlafen, hat auch funktioniert, auch wenn ich nicht erster wurde....

ich denke, dass wir uns sehen werden, ist ja schliesslich der erste schöne lange marathon im neuem jahr! hans, auch 3 runden?  *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek (28. Januar 2005)

wie issen das dort in der grundschule auf der homepage steht was von begrenzter anzahl an übernachtungsmölichkeiten!wie war das letztes jahr gabs dort probleme?


----------



## HansH (28. Januar 2005)

Gleich 3 Runden ?? Weiß ja nich, wollte eigentlich wie letztes Jahr erstmal die 80km machen... ;-)
Aber für das 5 Sterne Klassenzimmer muss man sich bestimmt auch rechtzeitig anmelden !?


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Januar 2005)

Tomek schrieb:
			
		

> wie issen das dort in der grundschule auf der homepage steht was von begrenzter anzahl an übernachtungsmölichkeiten!wie war das letztes jahr gabs dort probleme?



naja, also wie heisst es so schön: platz gibt es in der kleinsten hütte! also recht viele leute pro zimmer und mein geheimtipp:  mit ohrenstöpseln schlafen, dann hört man die anderen nicht!
anscheinend wird dort auch öfters geklaut, sprich wir haben alle unsere bikes mit ins zimmer genommen und dort an die heizkörper angekettet... 

@ hans: bin ende märz 2 wochen im trainingslager, wollte dann mal meine form mit 3 runden testen.... ich denke, wenn du auch 3 fährst und im ziel ankommst, siehst du mich gerade bei der durchfahrt zur 2. runde... ;-)


----------



## HansH (29. Januar 2005)

Da bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher ;-) Ich kann nämlich vorher nicht ins Trainingslager fahren !


----------



## HansH (31. Januar 2005)

Was brauch man denn noch wichtiges für ne Übernachtung in der Schule ? Luftmatratze, Schlafsack, Ohrenstöpsel... noch was ?? Kann man seine Sachen während des Rennens irgendwo sicher abstellen ??


----------



## backfire (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo HansH,

ich hab die letzen 3 Jahre in der Schule geschlafen, es war immer Platz. Wenn Du ankommst einfach Deine Isomatte ausrollen und Schlafsack drauf das war's. Beim ersten Mal war ich total positiv überrascht, kam gegen 22:00 Uhr hin und es war ruhig, kein geplapper oder geraschel. Alle sehr vernünftig und umsichtig. 

Da ich mit dem Auto anreise hab ich mein Rad und während des Marathons meine Tasche im Kofferraum.

Gruß,
backfire


----------



## sash73 (7. Februar 2005)

hallole!!!!

eine frage!!!wann und wo findet der marathon den statt?was kostet er und wo melde ich mich den da an???
danke im vorraus!!!

gruß sascha


----------



## hellrazor (7. Februar 2005)

sash31 schrieb:
			
		

> hallole!!!!
> 
> eine frage!!!wann und wo findet der marathon den statt?was kostet er und wo melde ich mich den da an???
> danke im vorraus!!!
> ...



Kellerwald Bikemarathon HP

Mirko


----------



## Principia (16. Februar 2005)

die strecke ist recht nett, es ist nicht so weit entfernt und lust dazu hätte ich auch...hmmm. mal sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube04 (27. Februar 2005)

Also ich für meinen Teil, habe die letzten 2 Jahre in meinem Auto im Kofferraum gepannt. Am Parkplatz vor der Schule...ist eigentlich immer ganz nett dort - meistens immer was los und die Atmospähre ist ziemlich relaxt. Mal sehen, ob dieses Jahr wieder so viele Holländer den Parkplatz bevölkern.

 

cube04


----------



## backfire (28. Februar 2005)

Auch 2005 werden wieder viele Niederländer am Start sein, da der Kellerwaldmarathon zu einer Niederlänischen Rennserie gehört. Trotzdem war es 2004 ein ziemlich lockerer (von der Atmosphäre her) Marathon, es macht richtig Spass dort zu starten.


----------



## Cube04 (8. März 2005)

ja, denke ich auch...mir machts auch jedes Jahr wieder Spaß....

Dieses Jahr ist ja neu, das die 40KM nach den anderen beiden Strecken starten....was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Forest (11. März 2005)

Cube04 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, denke ich auch...mir machts auch jedes Jahr wieder Spaß....
> 
> Dieses Jahr ist ja neu, das die 40KM nach den anderen beiden Strecken starten....was meint Ihr dazu?



Hm, prinzipiell ist es nicht schlecht wenn alle Distanzen separat starten, so weiß man immer gegen wen man fährt. Aber für die top-Fahrer der 40er wird's stressig weil die früher oder später die Hinterbänkler der Langstrecken überholen müssen.

Forest


----------



## Toni172 (7. April 2005)

@all
kann mal jemand was zu der Strecke sagen. Wie ist das bei starken Regen. Ist das dann ne Schlammschlacht oder dorch die vielen Forstautobahnen (Schotter) noch Ok ?  

An welchen Stellen ist die Verpflegung?

Danke und Grüße Toni


----------



## [xc]strumpfhose (8. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto von Leipzig nach Gilserberg. Wir würden Samstag Vormittag losfahren und übernachten dort in der Schule.

Bei Interesse bitte per PM melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (11. April 2005)

[xc]strumpfhose schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto von Leipzig nach Gilserberg. Wir würden Samstag Vormittag losfahren und übernachten dort in der Schule.
> 
> Bei Interesse bitte per PM melden!



Fahrt ihr nur zu zweit? (Holger hat wohl keine Lust)

hab mich heut vormittag auch angemeldet, hab auch die 30 schon überwiesen, hoffe die kommen mir dann nicht mit Nachmeldegebühr (blabla), ist schon teuer genug   

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Startblock dort, gibbet sowas für die Lizenzler oder nur für die Topleute?

bis denne


----------



## Toni172 (14. April 2005)

@all

gibt es eine Engstelle nach dem Start wo es gerne mal zu Staus kommt ????


----------



## Forest (14. April 2005)

Nee, Engstelle nach dem Start gibt's nicht. Da geht's erstmal über eine Art Einführungsrunde (kann man sich streiten ob das denn sein muss) und danach ein paar km über Bundesstraße.

Forest


----------



## phiro (17. April 2005)

Forest schrieb:
			
		

> Da geht's erstmal über eine Art Einführungsrunde (kann man sich streiten ob das denn sein muss) und danach ein paar km über Bundesstraße.



also Einführungsrunde ist ja ganz ok, und in meinen Augen auch wichtig, aber nicht so ein gegurke wie heute, das war ja hundsgefährlich was die da zusammen gefahren sind, ein paar km/h schneller hätte nicht geschadet (also das Führungsfahrzeug meine ich jetzt)

gruß


----------



## Toni172 (18. April 2005)

@phiro

Glückwunsch zu Deinem 3 Platz in der U23.

also ich fande die Einführungsrunde genau richtig. Muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich als 80 Km Endzeit eine 4:46:33 Std habe.
Für Euch Topleute könnte es sicher am Start noch zügiger losgehen.

Trotzdem hat es super Spass gemacht.    

recht Anspruchsvolle Strecke , Event super, freundliche  Helfer, 

Ich für meinen TEil kann nicht meckern.

Grüße Toni


----------



## phiro (18. April 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro
> 
> Glückwunsch zu Deinem 3 Platz in der U23.
> 
> ...



danke erstmal, war ja leider nicht mehr anwesend zur Siegerehrung, hatte etwas die Schnauze voll und nach dem Rotzrennen (besser gesagt nach dem Einbruch die letzte Stunde) auch nicht mehr wirklich mit ner guten Platzierung gerechnet, bin deshalb gleich abgedüst, aber naja   

das Problem in der Einführungsrunde mit dem niedrigen Tempo war 1. das viele von hinten nach vorne wollten, auch Leute die da nichts verloren haben und es dadurch sehr eng und manchaml echt haarig wurde und 2. das Führungsfahrzeug eine Grütze zusammen gefahren ist, so das man vor der Kurven dermaßen in die Eisen gehene musste...
sonst fand ich sie von der Art und der Länge auch sehr angenehm 

schönen gruß und Respekt fürs durchkämpfen, die Strecke war dieses Jahr schon sehr schwer, so zu Beginn der Saison wirklich nicht ohne, also Finishen ist schon stark, die letzten 10km hab ich mich selber gefragt wie ich ins Ziel kommen soll, war so dermaßen leer, dass ich am letzten Anstieg kaum die Frauen der 40er-Runde abhängen konnte


----------



## Eintopf (18. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich fand den Marathon konditionell ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Die Technik kam eigentlich auch nicht zu kurz.

Meine Wunschzeit unter 4 Std. zu bleiben hat aber leider nicht geklappt. EGAL.. das nächst Mal

Witzig war das Brot als Trostpreis und die Socken und die kleine Werkzeugtasche ist auch ganz nett gewesen.

Gruß
Eintopf


----------



## Keili (18. April 2005)

Ich fands auch absolut super! Nur der Matschbadewannendownhill hätte nicht sein müssen. Das sogar das Wetter gehalten hat hat dem Tag die Krone aufgesetzt.
Die SSp Wertung hat richtiges Bier als Preis bekommen! Sowas zeugt von Fachwissen 

Keili (5:27 fixed)


----------



## Toni172 (18. April 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> danke erstmal, war ja leider nicht mehr anwesend zur Siegerehrung, hatte etwas die Schnauze voll und nach dem Rotzrennen (besser gesagt nach dem Einbruch die letzte Stunde) auch nicht mehr wirklich mit ner guten Platzierung gerechnet, bin deshalb gleich abgedüst, aber naja
> 
> das Problem in der Einführungsrunde mit dem niedrigen Tempo war 1. das viele von hinten nach vorne wollten, auch Leute die da nichts verloren haben und es dadurch sehr eng und manchaml echt haarig wurde und 2. das Führungsfahrzeug eine Grütze zusammen gefahren ist, so das man vor der Kurven dermaßen in die Eisen gehene musste...
> sonst fand ich sie von der Art und der Länge auch sehr angenehm
> ...



Na die wollten einfach nicht den neuen Z4 (war doch einer, oder?) in den 90° Kurven in den Graben schmeißen.  
Im mittleren Starterfeld wurde auch mehrmals bis zum "fast Stillstand" abgebremst. Es wurde aber immer rechtzeitig durch Handzeichen gewarnt.

Am geilsten war ja der "Schlammdownhill". Bei de ersten Durchfahrt war noch zu viel Betrieb, aber bei der 2. Runde konnte man recht gut "Durchrutschen". Und die Bachdurchfahrt hat beim 2. mal auch Problemlos geklappt.   

Habe bis jetzt nur 2 Halbmarathons gefahren (Kiedrich 55km 1500hm, Schmallenberg 65km 1650hm) und bin mit meiner Zeit zufrieden. Die 3. 40 km Runde hätte ich zwar auch noch gepackt, aber was da am Ende für ne Zeit rausgekommen wäre, ohje ?!?!?!  

Bin ja dann mal auf die große Runde in Frammersbach gespannt. Wie ist denn der MArathon im verhältniss zu gestern einzustufen?
Was mir gestern aufgefallen ist, es gab so gut wie keine möglichkeit sich bergab zu erholen. Die Strecke war dann meist zu anspruchsvoll (Singeltrails).
Und an den wenigen "Flachpassagen" habe ich versucht mich an die nächst vor mir fahrenden Biker zu klemmen. Ein bisschen Windschatten "lutschen"   

Bist Du eigentlich als Topfahrer den steilen Anstieg (23%) im letzten Teil der Strecke ganz gefahren, oder müssen bei sowas auch die Spitzenleute kapitulieren?

Grüße Toni


----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. April 2005)

War ein Nissan 350Z Roadster 



...und Frammersbach ist an für sich nicht so Singletrail lastig. Aber es soll ja was geändert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (18. April 2005)

also ich muss echt sagen, das event war einfach mal genial, und für meinen ersten marathon bin ich mit meiner zeit von 4:24:47 auf 80km auch super zufrieden.

und zu diesem steilen stück, wo wohl die meisten geschoben haben... der hat mich vieleicht überrascht... da wir am samstag die strecke abgefahren sind und wohl an einer biegung falsch abgebogen sind und genau das stück umfahren haben...
naja trotzdem super strecke, nette berge und auch die abfahrten hatten es in sich


----------



## peppaman (18. April 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Keili (5:27 fixed)



sowas versteht doch keiner...


----------



## Keili (18. April 2005)

Wenn's der Erste verstanden hat, dann muss er mir bitte aucgh erklären warum man sowas macht 

Keili (verbreitet die Botschaft)


----------



## sevenofnine (19. April 2005)

die Matschabfahrt hätte nicht sei´n müssen. Für diese 200 Meter sahen alle aus wie die Schweine.
Ich fand es gab auffallend viele Stürtze dieses Jahr. Hab noch nie so viele Schlüsselbein # und offene Knie gesehen.
Sonst wie bereits gesagt: Unterbringung in der Schule, Organisation, Pastaparty, Frühstück, alles Top.
Mich hat es leider nach 50 km so abgeschmissen das ich ausgestiegen bin   
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## Toni172 (19. April 2005)

@sevenofnine
hoffenlich gab es nur blaue flecken. Gute besserung.

Ich habe nur einen gestürzten Fahrer gesehen. Das war an der ersten Langen Abfahrt so 200m hinter dem noch "30km" Schild. Ich glaube der hat sich ziemlich verletzt. Es hatten sich schon 4-5 Fahrer um den Biker gekümmert.

Wer es auch immer war. Gute besserung von mir.

Sonst habe ich nur leichte "ausrutscher" oder "umfaller" gesehen. Dafür aber viele Platten und bei den letzten 10km der 80er Runde jede Menge Krämpfe.  

Grüße Toni


----------



## peppaman (19. April 2005)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an die "geschürften" Stellen.



			
				sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> die Matschabfahrt hätte nicht sei´n müssen. Für diese 200 Meter sahen alle aus wie die Schweine.



hoffe das meinst du nicht ernst.
Trocken ist natürlich schöner, aber ansonsten geht´s ja hier um Mountainbiken.*


Ich fand´s wieder klasse!!
Besonders, dass man bergab gut überholen konnte, weil die meisten nur auf den ausgefahrenen "dunklen Streifen" runtergzockelt sind..

Gruß an alle Teilnehmer
peppa

*vielleicht war´s ja auch nur ne schlecht gepflegte RTF....dann hab ich mich falsch angemeldet


----------



## hellrazor (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

auf meiner Homepage findet ihr ein Video der Einführungsrunde, Bilder und weitere Links.

Mirko


----------



## Tomek (6. Mai 2005)

hallo kellerwald biker
wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch schon diese event cd vom veranstalter zugeschickt bekommen hat!bin ja schon neugierig was da so drauf sein soll!
gruss tomek


----------



## Toni172 (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Tomek,

letztes Jahr wurde die erst so im Juni zugesendet. Bin letztes Jahr zwar nicht mitgefahren, habe ich aber hier im Forum wo gelesen. Bin auch neugierig was da so drauf ist.  

Grüß Toni

bei 900 Teilnehmer dauert das auch ne weile bis die gebrannt sind. Ich glaube kaum das damit eine Firma beauftragt wird. Das ist bestimmt abendliche Hausarbeit des Vereinsadmins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek (6. Mai 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tomek,
> 
> letztes Jahr wurde die erst so im Juni zugesendet. Bin letztes Jahr zwar nicht mitgefahren, habe ich aber hier im Forum wo gelesen. Bin auch neugierig was da so drauf ist.
> 
> ...


hallo toni
danke für die antwort!!ja da hat er wirklich ordentlich was zu tun da is nix mit feierabendrunden!   
gruss tomek


----------



## Eintopf (6. Mai 2005)

Tomek schrieb:
			
		

> hallo kellerwald biker
> wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch schon diese event cd vom veranstalter zugeschickt bekommen hat!bin ja schon neugierig was da so drauf sein soll!
> gruss tomek



Davon weiß ich ja gar nichts....  

Aber gut zu wissen...  

Gruß
Eintopf


----------



## Eintopf (27. Mai 2005)

Ich habe heute die CD bekommen und zum Glück haben die mich nicht geblitzt!    

An sonsten ganz nett die CD. Ich werde mich mal jetzt alle 700 Urkunden ausdrucken!  

Gruß
Eintopf


----------



## peppaman (27. Mai 2005)

eins ist ja mal klar:

der verantwortliche Musik-Reinschneider gehört öffentlich hinger.....  

echt ey, da sind 'uns' die Kantenklatscher aber mal weit vorraus...

..obwohl, soll der niedriege 'A++sch in Hose-Grad' der Musik etwa den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke wiederspiegeln??

Und, nein, die Strecke ist in den 2mal, die ich jetzt dabei war, nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll gewesen. Schön und anstrengend allemahl!



Danke trotzdem für die gemachte Mühe. Diesen Service, zu diesem Preis, und mit so einer vollständigen, netten Streckenversorgung, hab ich bisher nur hier erlebt.


Wer will darf sich jetzt aufregen....   ...oder biken gehen.

Gruß
peppa


----------



## Tomek (27. Mai 2005)

jau hab se heute auch gekriegt!ich bin einmal verschwommen auf den fotos zu sehn und auf dem video habe ich auch eine ca.1sekunden "szene"!
@eintopf 
warum zum glück haben se dich nicht geblitzt?du besitzt ja wenigstens schon ein schickes teamoutfit!!!  
gruss tomek


----------

